# Heartworm prevention?



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I was curious what heartworm prevention others use on their chis?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

During the hot months, we use Interceptor. Although it's a monthly, our vet prescribes Odie to take it less often. Because of the way the heartworm life cycle works, he doesn't think monthly is necessary. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I give my kids a "home made" prevention. I mix the ivermectin with a cherry syrup and dose it accordingly. Since they're not taking traditional heart worm meds, I also give them pyrantel each month for intestinal parasites.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Any opinions on Revolution? It is supposed to cover heartworms, plus ear mites, fleas, internal and surface parasites, and controls american dog tick infestations

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> During the hot months, we use Interceptor. Although it's a monthly, our vet prescribes Odie to take it less often. Because of the way the heartworm life cycle works, he doesn't think monthly is necessary.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you give the one in a pill form. I looked it up on petmeds and im thinking of getting that. How often are you giving?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am wondering if there is anything on the 'net' that tells your what % of heartworm are in a certain area? I am seriously considering not giving prevention this year. My vet, of course, is not in favor of this. My chi's are inside dogs, only going outside to an exercise pen for 15-30 minutes a day in good weather.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Here is a link to the compliance map from 2007... 

http://www.heartwormsociety.org/download/Incidence-Map-2010.pdf

I always take the map with a grain of salt though. They are based on reports from vets who choose to report, so the values are a bit off for some places.

You can always check out the American Heartworm Society website for more info and resources. 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I use Milbemycin Oxime in the form of Trifexis. I used to use Ivermectin/HeartGuard but every topical flea medication I tried didn't work very well so I decided to switch to an oral multi-preventative for both fleas and heartworm.



ChiChiLove said:


> I give my kids a "home made" prevention. I mix the ivermectin with a cherry syrup and dose it accordingly. Since they're not taking traditional heart worm meds, I also give them pyrantel each month for intestinal parasites.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is a great idea for people with very tiny Chis.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

ChiChiLove said:


> Here is a link to the compliance map from 2007...
> 
> http://www.heartwormsociety.org/download/Incidence-Map-2010.pdf
> 
> ...


Yes, a good way to get a baseline idea of the overall risk but I know the map highly underestimates the positive heartworm cases in my area.


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

How are you liking Trifexis? I'll find out tomorrow if Ziggy is finally 5 pounds so I can give it to him. We got this on his second puppy appointment.
View attachment 22418



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone use milbemax as a heartworm prevention? Heartworm is at epedemic levels here  I have read that you can give it monthly as a preventative and Basil is already on it monthly as a puppy wormer so it would make sense to keep him on it rather than switch him to something different?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> Do you give the one in a pill form. I looked it up on petmeds and im thinking of getting that. How often are you giving?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes we use the pills for 0-4.5 kg. We only give it once every 3 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Heatherology said:


> How are you liking Trifexis? I'll find out tomorrow if Ziggy is finally 5 pounds so I can give it to him. We got this on his second puppy appointment.
> View attachment 22418
> 
> 
> ...


I love trifexis so far. Before that, the dogs were just on Advantage and the fleas were horrible. Since Trifexis I haven't found one flea and they've had no gastrointestinal side effects either.


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone use Sentinel? That's the one I am considering


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

luvmybabe said:


> Anyone use Sentinel? That's the one I am considering


We use it a lot at the shelter where I work. Never had any negative side effects with any pup that has taken it. I really like that it covers more intestinal parasites than traditional prevention does.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

My vet just gave us a puppy kit of heartguard and frontline plus. Those are the 2 he suggests... I used to use advantage on my cats... Never heard of trifexis


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

ChiChiLove said:


> We use it a lot at the shelter where I work. Never had any negative side effects with any pup that has taken it. I really like that it covers more intestinal parasites than traditional prevention does.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KrystalLeigh said:


> During the hot months, we use Interceptor. Although it's a monthly, our vet prescribes Odie to take it less often. Because of the way the heartworm life cycle works, he doesn't think monthly is necessary.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's very smart! I avoid our vet unless absolutely necessary because I can't stand the meds and vaccines she tries to cram into Venus. When we still lived with Jer's dad before he passed away, we had an amazing vet. But now we live by my family, 3 hours away from there, and vets are slim pickin's around here. I'm still searching for one out here that is reasonable to deal with.


----------

